# Toyhauler Storage Ideas?



## SouthRider

I want to add some tie down hooks to the walls in the cargo room of my new 230RS.

It just seems logical to be able to stand some items against the wall & tie them in place (IE: folding table chairs, etc.).

Does anyone have any suggestions on what will or won't work?

I also would like feedback on tying dirt bikes in there:

1) Safe to tie against the rear wall (do you add protective surface to the wall)? 
2) Have you added any additional D rings or tie down mechanisms or strips to make life easier?

I'm pretty mechanically inclined, but I'd sure rather start with the experience of others instead of learning by trial.


----------



## BoaterDan

I only have indirect info to offer. From my boating days I learned the only real way to secure things in fiberglass was through-bolting. Anything else would eventually pull out.

Not exactly the same application, but indirectly it causes me to tend to overengineer things like you're asking. I'd be concerned about the pull of something heavy like a bike on a single D ring over a bump or curve, even if it were anchored into a stud.

So, what about taking something like a piece of 2x2 oak, through-bolting the D rings into that, and then mounting that on the wall so that you could anchor it into several studs, distributing the pull somewhat.

Maybe I'm paranoid.


----------



## OregonCampin

We put hooks on the bed frame and use that to hold our axe, shovel, chairs, etc. We use the hooks and then use bungies to hold things in place. Works good for us and the frame of the bed is a bit stronger than the walls. We also put hooks along the top to hang clothes, towels, etc from. We mostly use our garage for a big closet when we are camping!

I will try to take some pictures, but if you search around, there is another Outbacker that did a similar mod - that's where I got the idea!


----------



## SouthRider

Great idea to use the bed! I can easily attach eyebolts there.

I was eyeing the wall that backs up to the bathroom, but wasn't sure of it's construction.

When not racing my wife & I will use this for camping. On our first trip last week we discovered it's great to have a rolling "mini storage" with us for ice chest, luggage, dirty clothes, BBQ pit, etc.

I see from your signature that you ride KTM's. Any tips on tying them into the Outback?


----------



## OregonCampin

SouthRider said:


> I see from your signature that you ride KTM's. Any tips on tying them into the Outback?


We put our bikes in one forward and one backwards like this: 

This was before my upgrade to the KTM, but we still do this the same. My hubby is really weird about the bikes touching, so he insists on doing it this way.

One Outbacker (Carey I think) put wheel chocks in the floor, but we did not want to risk voiding our warranty.

Once the bikes are out of the garage, the garage becomes one big closet for us - gear bags, boots, dirty clothing...it's great to be able to strip off the dirty gear and leave it in that room!


----------



## ziggler

" I also would like feedback on tying dirt bikes in there:

1) Safe to tie against the rear wall (do you add protective surface to the wall)? 
2) Have you added any additional D rings or tie down mechanisms or strips to make life easier?"

I attached one of these CLICKY HERE to a piece of plywood, about 14 X 20 and the weight of the front tire holds it against the back wall, you only need 2 tie downs to be secure. I have 2 setups and have used them often for 2 years now. Quick, easy and works well, what else could you ask for! I would never let my 450 EXC-R get hurt.... shes my baby


----------



## forceten

I have two race bikes in my garage at any given time. My helmets and toolbox goes under the bunk bed area and the bikes get secured two ways. Didn't wanna use straps as getting in the garage area with two big bikes you need to be a contorshunist!

Used baxley front chocks to start with. Just drive the bikes right into the chocks and the stay put. I don't bolt the chocks down so you can take them out and use them out of the roo also.

For the back I use pitbull restraints. The bikes roll into the front chock and at the same time click into the pitbulls. So NO straps needed at all. The bikes don't move at all with this in place.

Still a pain to get the 2nd bike slid into the garage - but at least no straps needed after. Not sure if they have something for your type of bikes though. Only takes 2 bolts each restraint and you can remove everything after with just the plates on the ground.



















trailer restraint


----------



## mx33suprdav

Its hard to see from the pic, but this is my set up. I added 2 additional D-rings and a removable wheel chock. You can get the d-rings from Lowes or home depot for about $5 ea. I bought a pengal removable wheel chock from ebay for $30. The great thing about the removable chock is that it can be removed in about 10 seconds, but in reality the bed covers it up when in the down position. I also added bungy cord hooks to the back wall, bathroom wall, and bed frame. (not shown in pic). I paid around $5 for a pack of 20 from wal-mart. I added hollow dry wall inserts and mounted the small ring hooks to them. They will not hold a lot of weight, but they will keep things from sliding around. (chairs, light tool boxes, etc) I normally carry a 450 and a pit bike. I have had 3 full size dirt bikes in the garage but it takes a little work to make them fit. 2 go in foward and the 1 in the middle goes backwards.

Where you from SouthRider? Im always looking for somone to ride with!


----------



## forceten

For those middle d rings, did you just drill through the top or did you go below with bolts?

If just from the top how large of a screw did you use (how long)

I have the fresh watre tank under my garage and had to be careful adding anything to the floor.


----------



## SouthRider

Good Ideas! Are you using the plastic or aluminum drywall inserts? - Did you find the studs or just go through the wall? I'm liking the other idea of eyebolts into the bed frame for vertical tied storage.

Looks like you drill or use a router for the D ring install? And then just screw into the plywood floor? It appears that with the stock D rings you can tie the bikes without them rubbing the wall - I've never tried that. Will have to look at using removable chocks. We plan to camp often without bikes & don't want them in the way.

We are in Covington La - & ride most often in the National Forest in Gulfport. Looking for someplace new - did they open the trails in Hattiesburg where the enduros are held yet?

I used to ride SERA in the 80's. Now ride my modern bike mostly just for fun, but race AHRMA vintage 2 day runs.

Current bikes:

1972 Penton Berkshire 100 (restored)
1983 Husky 250 XC (restored)
2007 KTM 200 XCW


----------



## SouthRider

ziggler said:


> I attached one of these CLICKY HERE to a piece of plywood, about 14 X 20 and the weight of the front tire holds it against the back wall, you only need 2 tie downs to be secure. I have 2 setups and have used them often for 2 years now. Quick, easy and works well, what else could you ask for! I would never let my 450 EXC-R get hurt.... shes my baby


OK Ziggler,

It took me a minute to understand - I love the idea of attaching the chock to the plywood & just laying it on the floor when needed. So you are sliding the plywood against the base of the wall - that's where the wall is strongest, and then the bike doesn't touch the wall at all.

So I could create 2 or three of these with different sizes of plywood that would stagger the bikes as needed.

Great idea!


----------



## mx33suprdav

forceten said:


> For those middle d rings, did you just drill through the top or did you go below with bolts?
> 
> If just from the top how large of a screw did you use (how long)
> 
> I have the fresh watre tank under my garage and had to be careful adding anything to the floor.


The original d rings were installed with small lag bolts. I replaced them with bolts that go all the way through the floor and put large washers and lock nuts on them. I believe i used 1 1/2 bolts. I also did the same thing with the middle d rings that were added. I was worried that the small lag bolts would pull out of the floor. Water tanks were not a issue on my 28 krs.


----------



## mx33suprdav

Good Ideas! Are you using the plastic or aluminum drywall inserts? - Did you find the studs or just go through the wall? I'm liking the other idea of eyebolts into the bed frame for vertical tied storage.
I used the plastic screw in type inserts. I did not use the studs, just put them where they needed to be, again I am not using them to support a lot of weight just to keep things from sliding around

Looks like you drill or use a router for the D ring install? I used a router And then just screw into the plywood floor? refer to previous post It appears that with the stock D rings you can tie the bikes without them rubbing the wall - I've never tried that. Without a wheel chock or some type of wheel block its hard to keep the bikes secure and in place

Will have to look at using removable chocks. removable wheel chock.  We plan to camp often without bikes & don't want them in the way. with the bed down the chock is out of the way whether it is left attached or removed Good Ideas!

We are in Covington La - & ride most often in the National Forest in Gulfport. small world I have family in the ponchatoula area Looking for someplace new - did they open the trails in Hattiesburg where the enduros are held yet? They have held several races on them, but they are not open to the public at this time, the rumor is that the forrest service has to build a honor box/check in site before it will be opened. Who knows when it will be done.

I used to ride SERA in the 80's. Now ride my modern bike mostly just for fun, but race AHRMA vintage 2 day runs. sounds fun, I mainly ride mx tracks due to lack of open trails. 

I will try to take some updated pics and post later this week.


----------



## DavidK

I have a new Outback 280RS and I found out from Keystone that they ran a 2x4 under the floor on each side to add strengh where the D rings are attached. I used a stud finder to validate the locations, but on the Outback 280RS you can measure out 23 1/2" from either wall to locate the center (the 2x4 runs from the front to the rear of the cargo area on each side where the D rings are located and the wide side is up so you have 3 1/2" to work with).

I found a very low profile track system that has removable D rings (and other types of clips, straps, etc) called E Track. I am having four 24" sections powder coated black and I will be installing them with one side of the track directly into the 2x4 support with #12 1 1/2" self tapping screws and the other just through the flooring with #12 1" self tapping screws. If the track is positioned correctly on the floor, the bikes should ride without touching the outside wall. E Track can be found at Tractor Supply or on the web. Here is a link if you are interested in seeing what it looks like and some of the straps available.

http://www.uscargocontrol.com/etrackstrapstiedowns-c-3.html

I am going to get some carpet runners to go around the floor so that once the bed is down, you don't end up falling when walking over the tracks. I was going to just locate the tracks under the bed, but it just didn't give me enough tie down space / flexibility when I experimented with the location, so I ended up extending them out into the walking area around the bed. I used masking tape to lay everything out on the floor first and then tried parking my bikes in the trailer. I ended up making some adjustments to the locations based upon the front wheel touching the outside wall, etc.

The advantage to this system for me is that it will give me the flexibility to carry just about anything. On every trip we will take our bicycles or motorcycles. I just wish I had had the tracks installed when on our recent trip to Northwest Florida, I mentioned to my wife that we were making a slight detour into Alabama on the way home. By George, the Yamaha WR250F I picked up at a great price just fit between the 4 bicycles already in the Outback.


----------

